# Scottish Meet...a less drink and more drive meet !



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Just come home to a note from J - "get a meet sorted!"
Long overdue, so let's see if we can get a Scottish meet on the go...a driving rather than drinking one Â ;D
Lots of new members in the area...be a good opportunity to meet new faces and get re-acquainted with old ones Â 

Suggest either Sunday 9th or 16th Nov and Perth as a meeting place at around 11 am.
Hopefully Perth will be a fair meeting point for those travelling from the North and the South, also a good starting point to get onto good some scenic routes and roads Â 

Anyone with any good route suggestions, or would like to take on the mantle of route planner, I'd be grateful (and so will you!) Â ... leave it to me and we'll be all over the place Â ;D

All welcome...bring the tribe; wive's. g/f's, kid's Â 

Dave (Scottish rep - apparently Â ;D)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

'am no playin' ..... well not least until I get the V6 - these single pipe jokes get to me........

Actually - not......

So - I'll be there ;D


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> So - I'll be there Â ;D


Good man Jonathan Â  Â Â 9th or 16th ?
IIRC from your previous posts, you have a fairly good knowledge of the area's "hilly bits" ....
...fancy doing the route bit? I am seriously lacking in that in that dept. Â :

And where are the rest of you?

Dave


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Either date suits me - though if I really had to choose it would be the 16th.

RE a route - yeah - np - plenty of places to go around there - we could head west towards Rannoch etc and do a mountain route - or east and do a flat almost costal trek.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

I'll come play but only if you have regular stops to wait for me.... 

Can't do the 9th though - in Paris until the 12th... ;D


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks for taking up the route bit Jonathan (big sigh of relief from me Â ;D)

As the 16th appears the date of choice thus far, we'll make it the 16th then. Not trying to limit choice; seems that previous attempts at getting a meet up and running, dates proved a stumbling block, (OK I am limiting choice!) Just that if I don't nail a date we'll go no place.

So it's X number of TT's and 2 and a bit tons of Merc then Â ;D


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Sounds good, I should be about on the 16th so count me in. 11am at Perth should be interesting after a usual Saturday night out in Glasgow, might need a wake up call. ;D


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Fire_Storm times are flexible; in retrospect 11am is perhaps too early...midday to 1pm be easier for everyone?.... and give Fire_Storm a chance to get "better"


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

I'll check the diary, being a Sunday it might be a car full, two in the front and two in the back.

Will let you know

PS I'll have to look at Brett and Jonathon sober hmmmmmm that will be fun!


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> PS I'll have to look at Brett and Jonathon sober hmmmmmm that will be fun!


Judging from all your recent gatherings, could be a new experience for you all ;D Would you all recognise each other? ;D

Good if you can make it..car full or empty


----------



## Silversea (Jun 18, 2002)

> and give Fire_Storm a chance to get there as he is driving a 150Â


 ;D

I should be there, can't see it being a problem :-/

PS only kidding Firestorm :-*


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> and give Fire_Storm a chance to get there as he is driving a 150


Unkind Des ;D ;D


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

> and give Fire_Storm a chance to get there as he is driving a 150


 ;D Yeah I had better set off on Saturday evening to make sure I get there in time.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Here's an idea for a game.....I set off ahead of you in the Merc and you lot try catch up and overtake before we get to the destination....a modern day chase, now that hunting foxes with hounds has been outlawed.... ;D


----------



## Mike_J. (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi Jackie/Dave,

Just back from six weeks in a sunnier climate 8) 8) 8), would be great to meet up with Dave, yourself and the rest of the TT gang   . The 16th would be fine for me, Aud and a top hat roadster.

See you all soon

Mike & Aud


----------



## Jmccarry (Sep 22, 2003)

Sounds great asuming nothing major comes up. Just got my baby today so i'll be looking to give her a good run ;D ;D

John 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Mike and Aud, good to hear from you! Wondered where you had disappeared to - now I know ;D ;D

John, congrats! Surprised you found the time to post - novelty not worn off so soon surely  ;D

Looks as though you've won the job of games organiser Brett ;D

Look forward to seeing you all on 16th

Dave


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

16th is good 
Look forward to seeing you all again
M
( im not great with names, so dont be offended, memory of a goldfish with Alzheimer's)


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

i dont know what happened with the "8127", I just pressed 'Ctrl V', after spell checking :-/


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> 16th is good
> Look forward to seeing you all again
> M
> ( im not great with names, so dont be offended, memory of a goldfish with Alzheimer's)


We can see that - you apparently can only remember the first letter of your name


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> We can see that - you apparently can only remember the first letter of your name Â


Was it Jeanie? Â though I reckon it's Martin Â ;D

Numbers growing nicely, will send PM's to other Scottish members, see if we can persuade a few more along.

Jonathan, re. route, could you please do a " hills, mountains, lochs" one rather than a "seaside" one, think that wuld suit most? Thanks.


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

Carol, you have the memory of an elephant who won mastermind.
Cheers
Martin :


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Carol, you have the memory of an elephant who won mastermind.


Is it age causing the memory lapse ? :-[
See you on the 16th 

Susan xxx............. ;D ;D ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Bob,

Was looking at the lochs anyway - given that we all can avoid a hangover :-/ a trip from Perth through to Killin and down back to Stirling or a trip north to Glenshee looks good. Obviosuly don't want to be running around too much in the darkness.

/me makes note to self to make sure we get one organsied next summer to take advantage of the longer hours.

Cheers

Simon


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Bob,
> 
> Was looking at the lochs anyway - given that we all can avoid a hangover Â :-/ a trip from Perth through to Killin and down back to Stirling or a trip north to Glenshee looks good. Obviosuly don't want to be running around too much in the darkness.
> 
> ...


Simon,

I'd be supportive of this - I suggest we go for an 11am meet with a 12pm (sharp) departure time. Last time it took an hour or so of talking before we managed to get away on our cruise.

BFN,
Damian.


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Ok guys going to try and make this one where in perth? is the rendezvous and do you just bring anybodies girlfriend with you ??????
only if the wife lets u???? ;D ;D


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

CrushiTT....I'll post the meet location in Perth by the weekend. And yes, all are welcome, your choice 

Lots of new names on here! Â :

Dave Â (I think)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

What is the Visotr Centre at the Perth Mart like? Would that be a suitable meeting point as it lies on the outskirts and is easily accessible.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Had considered the the South side of the Tay, bottom of town centre...parking may be an issue though :-/
Visitor centre at the Mart' would be fine and a convenient point to start the cruise - so we'll go for that.

As for times and to allow for the Saturday night "outers" ...let's make the meet time 11.30am and get underway after the chat and cackle - no later than 12.15pm ? Probably be peeing down and freezing anyway ;D

Be a good idea if all those attending confirm - (post or IM) by Saturday 15th, don't want to leave anyone behind.


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

> What is the Visotr Centre at the Perth Mart like? Would that be a suitable meeting point as it lies on the outskirts and is easily accessible.


easy enough place to find as its well sign posted and out of the main town which has one way systems which can spoil your day.
Is there a definite count yet of who is going ?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Is there a definite count yet of who is going


I'm useless at counting - I can never seem to get past one.

I'll have a couple of possible routes posted on my website tonight. I'll give the link later.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Still planning on being there...might even have the missus and wee yin with me too...


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Is there a definite count yet of who is going ?


Not yet. Guess it's pretty much who ever has posted here plus a couple of others who have made contact by IM.

Also been contacted by CrushiTT asking for directions to the meeting place. Been trying..and failing miserably, to post a map showing where :-[ 
Can anyone help? I'm sure there are a few would find it helpful.

I'm not 100% certain of exact location (not where I originally thought)...understand it's close to the junction of A9 and A85 Creiff Rd...Perth Agricultural Centre ?

Thanks.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> Been trying..and failing miserably, to post a map showing where Â :-[ Can anyone help?


Obi wan ken obi sa|nTTy - you're our only hope...


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Working on it now....


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

....that's another fruitless pair of hours wasted...maps, computers ???



> Obi wan ken obi sa|nTTy - you're our only hope...


....I hope so; I'm getting nowhere


----------



## fire_storm (Jun 10, 2003)

Is this the place?

http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... cale=25000


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Yes, I believe that's it.

Very envious of your computer skills....that's the exact same multi-map page I've wasted hours in trying to insert into a post :-[

Clever b****r ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Thats the place - I have more detailed maps ready on website.


----------



## KPAGE (Nov 10, 2003)

Just thought i'd "de-lurk" and say hello.. ..does one need to be invited to come along or is it okay to just turn up?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Welcome! Just roll up on the day 

See you Sunday - V6 eh! Sure someone else is waiting for one ;D

Jackie x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

> Just thought i'd "de-lurk" and say hello.. ..does one need to be invited to come along or is it okay to just turn up?


Ah ha, how long have you been 'lurking'? Welcome to 'Ecosse TT'

If you do come in a V6 some folks may have a less Sa|nTly welcome! [smiley=sick2.gif]


----------



## Jmccarry (Sep 22, 2003)

So just for my purposes its 11:30 at perth Visitors centre, leaving there around 12:15... where are we driving to and rough times of how long the journey will take would be great 

John 8)


----------



## sno (Jul 2, 2003)

i'll be coming along, since i'm not off to Hungary until Monday now 

Sno


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Time to pull all this together:
Sunday, meet at the Perth Visitor Centre @ 11.30 pm aiming to get underway at around 12.15pm.

Directions to meet venue here (thanks Euan):
http://www.multimap.com/map/browse.cgi? ... cale=25000

Route: SainTT has offered to work out a couple of routes, I've IM'd him asking for a link to his website.
As for how long and how far? I can only guess at the moment, would think a drive of around 2-3 hours, find a photo spot on-route and ending up with some pub grub. Pure speculation until I can find out what SainTT has planned!

So we don't leave anyone behind, could those attending please IM me rather than post...it will save people digging back for info. For those that want it I can provide my MOB number by IM.

Look forward to seeing you all Sunday


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Ok - guys - have just got access back to webshite - will have a route up there soon.

What I have planned - is a trek from Perth west along Loch Tay to Killin where we can stop and take on some refreshment at the Killin Hotel - after that we can head down towards Stirling. I know Stirling was used in the Jan meet - but its a central point and only 30 miles from Perth for those who will be travelling back north. Max time for journey is only about 90 mins to 2 hours - but of course with this being winter(ish) and the bad weather forecast for this weekend - its prolly long enough.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

For everyones info - those attending. 
I'll ammend list as I receive further confirmations

Confirmed:
jmccarry
crushiTT
Sa|nTT
fire_storm...if not a victim of Saturday night!
Sno
kpage.....may meet us at Stirling
Donny
BreTT
JacTT225
doug

If last post remains valid:
V1 MSC
Mike_J


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hi y'all,

I will defo be there for the get together in Perth but unfortunately cannot make the cruise. Looking forward to catching up with y'all....

(sorry four days in Disneyland, Paris has addled my brain).


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Morning,

Last minute entry! The wee man hasn't been well this week so didn't know whether I would be able to make it - however much Calpol, Vic, TLC, and Super Mum have saved the day.

So, well be there 'en mass' 'tout le famille' for the start. May do lunch but won't come on the drive, too many G forces for the little necks. 

See you all tomorrow

John


----------



## genie_v1 (Aug 2, 2002)

really sorry cant make it-

family tjing came up this morning

weather looks good tho- have a good day
M


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Guys - gotta dip out of this one too - :-[ - family stuff has cropped up that has to get done. Sorry.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

....and then there were 6 Â ;D
If there was ever a good reason for not letting us "navigate" then this was it ;D ;D ;D...on return trip managed to take a wrong turn, by the time we turned around and played catch-up - well no chance!

None the less, a great day, brilliant weather and excellent company Â 

In my modest way Â : I'll count this as a success, some fine tuning on route planning perhaps...thanks to all who came along Â 

D & J x


----------



## John C (Jul 5, 2002)

Good to put names to faces today, sorry we couldn't make the hoon - baby sitter next time 

Had fun in the soft play round the corner though!

John


----------



## KPAGE (Nov 10, 2003)

Thanks to everybody for a great day out and for making my brother and I so welcome!

i'll try and get my pictures online later today.


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Yep got to agree to a great day and some nice machines there too.
What happened to Dave and Jackie? 
Did we get it wrong cos I went left with the others and D+J went off to Crianlarich??? ??? 
Wemt off towards stirling got stuck in trafic then went back to crianlarich got home at 5.45pm in the dark! 
I've got some good pics of Jactt225 and KPage,Sno and jmcarry if any body has a means to show on a website? 
So in summary kpage is sexually agresive(red v6tt)and donny and I are moody b*****ds(blue tt)
D+J have a tartan rug in the back parcel shelf(silver tt)
Sno and jmcarry are ...........are.............lucky b*****ds(53 tt's glacier blue - wealthy?)
Thanks Dave for co-ordinating. 8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

:-/

Bloody Sunday Drivers


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Anyone got any pics from Sunday?


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Soon...I hope


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Good to see some old faces on Sunday (and I don't mean that in a cheeky sense) as well as a few new ones. Sounds like you had a great run!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

So Brett - how was Euro-Disney? What did the kids do while you were away playing?


----------



## Jmccarry (Sep 22, 2003)

Hi and thanks to Dave and Jackie for arranging a great day. I'll have pics on my website by the end of today and anyone else who needs webspace to post pics i still have a bit room on my site, just IM me.

Who was in the Denim Blue 225? I followed him until we hit traffic and have to say he was a great driver, he was reading the road beautifully and made it easy for me to follow him at some good speeds it was my favourite part of the journey without a doubt, all in all was a great day

John8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

> Who was in the Denim Blue 225? I followed him until we hit traffic and have to say he was a great driver, he was reading the road beautifully and made it easy for me to follow him at some good speeds it was my favourite part of the journey without a doubt, all in all was a great day


It was not Donny BAC? And plz don't say that as I am sure he has enough to waffle on about.


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

> It was not Donny BAC? And plz don't say that as I am sure he has enough to waffle on about. Â


Sounds like Donny's car to me. Must have been his wee boy driving then... 

sa|nTT - Mickey sends his love. ;D


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> Who was in the Denim Blue 225? I followed him until we hit traffic and have to say he was a great driver, he was reading the road beautifully and made it easy for me to follow him at some good speeds it was my favourite part of the journey without a doubt, all in all was a great day


Only 2 Denims on the day, one belongs to our " I'll read your personality from the colour of your car" CrushiTT ;D

The other is Donny...he was a little rapid as was the slightly startled Black TTR owner who got between Donny and myself coming out of the restraurant car park, must have wondered what was going on! ;D

J x


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

> ... was my favourite part of the journey without a doubt,


Sounds as if I missed the best part of the journey 
...Dave's fault :
Kicked him out the drivers chair and put into practise Big Jon's driving techniques - Gas, Gas, Gas and GLF! ;D

On Your Own Hoon's are fun but, Group Hoon's are better! ;D

J x


----------



## donny (Sep 5, 2003)

Hi John

Yes ..nice bit of road and reasonably comfortable to get past the Sunday drivers ;D

Glad you enjoyed the day ..pity the rest couldnt keep up 

Donald


----------



## Jmccarry (Sep 22, 2003)

Yeah your right there  they didn't have much of a chance.  Especially Dave and Jackie lol 

John8)


----------



## Jmccarry (Sep 22, 2003)

There are pics on the Photo page of my website at:

http://ttpics.50megs.com/

if anyone else wants there pics put on my site there is space available for a few more as you can see by the lovely flowers and waterfalls!

Enjoy

John 8)


----------



## neuromancer (Oct 30, 2002)

Sorry I missed this - Not been checking up on the forum enough recently


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Thanks John, you've done better than me...I've only managed 1 useable pic ;D

Anyone else?

Jx


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

jmccarry - nice pics - but u need to tweak your resizing alittle - it will help get ris of the jaggies.


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Ive got pics where do i send them to? definetely worth a look!!!!
Dashing Donny dun the driving of a dick dastardly demon -I remember him driving up behind us like a "Bat out of hell" from nowhere 
Only complaint was his wheels were dirty but spose at that speed u pick up all the dirt !!!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

If you want - I can get back into my website to host stuff - IM me if you wish me to do this and I'll send through ma email addy.


----------



## Jmccarry (Sep 22, 2003)

> but u need to tweak your resizing alittle - it will help get ris of the jaggies.


Unfortunately i only have a microsoft photo editor and when resizing it only seems to have one option to smooth while resizing and all those pics are done with the smoothing on. Doesn't work too good. Unless someone fancies sending me a new program to edit photos on :

John 8)


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Have a look in here;
http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/Ya ... 1068657975

Scotty's tip may help!


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

John - IM me your address.


----------



## Jmccarry (Sep 22, 2003)

Thanks Jackie i got a download of the program and my pics are a lot better as i hope you can see from my sig and my site pics are clearer now too. 

Thanks again

John 8)


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

tip-top ;D [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## sno (Jul 2, 2003)

hi all.
Sorry not been able to post until now.
i'm in bloody Hungary...

Anyway, I didn't think anything would make me happier than owning my TT. But you can always find that extra little bit, that makes thigs even more special. And Sunday was it. 
An excellent day, nice to meet everyone and their babies. SOme nice motors, well worth showing off.

AND YES some of us could keep up.
JUST you wait until next time... APR will help me stay on your tails .

But all in all, a great day was had, nice company, scenery and a good bit banter.

I still can't believe I was the only TTR until we started heading home. I bet the other guys we followed with TT's (Black 180 TTR and later Silver 225 TTR) who weren't in our crowd must have thought some thing was wierd 7 TT's behind them... mmm

anyway, 
isn't Glacier a cool colour... 

Chris...


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Shite.... sorry I missed this one, been off the forum for a few months. Looks like a good day. I must make regular visits......... :-[


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

So where have you been Rob ? One minute you're there, the next you've gone 

Might sort out a "fog, ice, slush or snow" run for the new year ;D

And the APR goodies are now available (see G/B section, a few have had it and v. happy ;D)


----------



## boabt (May 7, 2002)

Hey Jackie/Dave, combination of getting bored of the forum and busy working life meant I logged on not nearly enough. Seems to be a lot of new Scottish members willing to meet up....looking good. I am embarassed to say that the beloved TT has also been getting neglected. I can't remember the last time I washed it :-[ :-[ :-[ It's a disgrace.

A winter meet sounds good, I love thrashing the car around in the snow and ice (obviously when it is safe to do so) , and I really must get over to see Jim at Star.....I take it the APR upgrade is getting rave reviews. Can't be bothered trawling through threads, can anyone give me some brief stats and opinions?

Sa|nt/John you got your V6's yet.....I was supposed to be going for a test drive with one from Audi at Seafield a few weeks ago but they called me up and told me there was problems with it and we would need to rearrange. :-/
Good advert.............

Also been out in the VX200 turbo (shit, that thing shifts) and the new Mazda RX8. Not made a decision yet until I get a shot in the V6 TT. Whenever that might be!!!

Anyway must go, cooking dinner for the wife tonight, and I better get started on it, otherwise it will be a fish supper again!! ;D


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Seems like ages ago we had the meet but pics of the event now sent to SaInt and hopefully all can see!

Good one of Jackies TT AND KPAGE and I have to say that Jmccarry bodykit looks better and better every time i see the pic

Thanks to saInt for uploading when he gets the time

ps I was behind Sno and he can keep up!!! [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]Roll on the next one


----------



## BreTT (Oct 30, 2002)

Hi Rob,

Good to see you back - I still have your mobile number, so if there is another event thru the winter and you don't appear to have noticed, I'll send you a text.

BFN,
Brett


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

saInt did u get my pics of the meet?
Sent thru 3/4 emails with attachments?
Where can we view if u managed to load them? ???


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yup have them and have them partly done....


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

thanks ur a saInTT......saInTT


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Pics Up Tonight Guys


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] thanks


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

Ne joy yet on the pics saIntt? ???


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Yup - gallery at

www.audi-tt.no-ip.com

;D


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

[smiley=rifle.gif] [smiley=smash.gif] [smiley=speechless.gif]

cheers


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

ooop :-[ I need to update my ip on www.no-ip.com

I'll do it when I get home.


----------



## Buzz2k3 (Apr 16, 2003)

The end is nigh [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

